# Help preventing snow inside gloves



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

johnnyt said:


> Hey guys, I bought a pair of goretex dakine gloves but by the end of the day my gloves were soaked.. Iam a still beginner so I do fall a bit, but I was wondering if anyone has tackled this problem successfully? (Other than not falling lol).. Will the longer gloves be alot better?


Are you sure it's snow and not sweat? I have my fair share of falling but any time I get snow inside my glove I almost always immediately know and take my glove off and shake out the snow. I have a pair of burton gauntlet gloves and rarely get snow in them. However, I'm rarely riding in powder and that may be the reason so my response may be worthless.

Jason


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Palm sweat... If it is not bitter cold, I will usually take my gloves off on the lift for a bit to air them out...


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey, sweat could be contributing however in my case by mid session I could twist and squeeze heaps of water out..


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

johnnyt said:


> Hey, sweat could be contributing however in my case by mid session I could twist and squeeze heaps of water out..


How do you even make it thru the parking lot?!


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Either get some over the jacket sleeve gloves, or put your jacket sleeves over the wrist part of the gloves and then velcro them down.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine do fine on cold days with dry snow, they'll get wet sometimes though. I just deal with it. My dashboard is full of damp/wet gloves and face masks on the way home. 

Bring an extra set. My cheap ass gloves seem to work just as well as my 75 dollar Burton ones.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds like snow is getting down by your cuff, if they're too short that you can't pull your jacket over it (and velcro it closed) might want to get gloves with a larger gauntlet. I have a pair of Dakine with Goretex and the gauntlet slides under my cuff fairly easy.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My body runs so hot that I don't really give a shit unless it's under 0F. Then I have everything cinched closed to prevent frost bite anyway so if no air gets in, no snow gets in. I have long gloves that can easily go way over or under the sleeve cuffs. The have wrist straps and cuff straps to pull them tight. 

Regular riding days, when its sunny and over 20 I'm spraying snow at myself with vents open just to get the cool down spray...


----------



## MochaBeans (Feb 1, 2013)

West Baden Iron said:


> Are you sure it's snow and not sweat? I have my fair share of falling but any time I get snow inside my glove I almost always immediately know and take my glove off and shake out the snow. I have a pair of burton gauntlet gloves and rarely get snow in them. However, I'm rarely riding in powder and that may be the reason so my response may be worthless.
> 
> Jason


I shake the snow out as soon as I can too


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Are your hands soaked? Or just your gloves?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

A must for me: long goretex gloves with a cord at the entrance AND strap around the wrist. Both tightened = no snow/pow will enter the inside. 
These are the best ones I had so far; very durable, even after 4 seasons all seams are perfect.
Catalog - SNOWLIFE Rider GTX

To avoid them getting sweaty I take them off on the chairlift. If you fall a lot in spring snow the gloves will get soaked with water outside and thus the sweat from the inside cannot evaporate sufficiently. Try to expose them to the sun while taking a break. If they're black, they'll dry (at least a bit) pretty fast. If you sweat a lot, wash the gloves frequently. The salt transpired while sweating will accumulate in the gloves and this keeps the humidity inside.


----------



## GOskiLF_bum (Feb 5, 2013)

are they leather gloves? if so you may want to add leather balm to them to help protect the leather. I have a pair of leather gloves that get a bit wet when i haven't applied this to them in a while, but not like your situation.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My gloves get wet enough that I have to bring a spare pair and change mid-day. They're not goretex though. I don't think it's sweat, I think it's from picking myself up off the snow all the time.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

If it's not sweat then:
1. Get a jacket with wrist gaiters
2. Get layer gloves
3. Get good gloves

That will undoubtedly solve your problem if it's not sweat.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Something to remember --> Gore-tex does not keep the outer glove from getting soaked. It is a membrane underneath the outer glove that prevents that moisture from getting to your hands. You might be thinking that your hands are getting soaked because you are sweating and feeling a lil wet.

If you want to know what a true wet glove feels like, wash your gloves, and put them on before you dry them.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Got a pair of Dakine Titan mitts, and I do not have this problem at all, even in spring conditions.

Three things. 

1. It is one of the dry-est gloves I've ever owned. You have cinch problems maybe? I tuck under my shell and cinch.
2. You could either warranty with Dakine, and get a new pair, or you could use some of this, this, or this. I like the 'tent proof' the best (use it for my boots). Haven't needed to use it for my gloves though.
3. As people have said, you probably sweat a lot. I don't.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

ya get some ninja sleeves/wrist gators. that will help air them out and keep snow out. just try to keep those wrist from being exposed. also if you are going down a lot you are probably sweating. going down and getting up repeatedly is much more tiring than plain jane riding.


----------

